# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Unibo, social robot, Unirobot Corporation, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

Unirobot Corporation

Fujitsu Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

unibo, version 1

Published on Jul 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Fujitsu AI to Smooth Robot and Human Communication"
"Robot AI platform" offers flexible robot services for existing systems and multiple devices

by Fujitsu Limited
December 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 18, 2018

----------

